# jpg and bmp whats the difference



## tuckey (Sep 27, 2004)

Can someone tell me, why when I use image shack hosting, sometimes I get the message it is bmp. The pics are all from the same album. What is the difference please? What am I doing wrong? I'm just learning, and don't know much.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Hi tuckey...

very basic...bmp is an uncompressed image format and jpg is a compressed format...

bmp as well as other uncompressed formats are best to use when editing as they don't lose digital info as they are altered and saved...jpg are better for web posting as they are a much smaller file because they have been compressed...

You need to look at the file type of each image that you send to Imageshack hosting...

Have you change/edited some before you upload to Imageshack...?

buck


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Jpg's are compressed images. They are much smaller than bmp's (bitmaps) because they are compressed. It doesn't take long to fill up space if you use bitmaps and the loss of quality by using "j-peg's" is not noticeable.

You can convert bmp's to jpg's one at a time or as a batch with this program (Be sure to install the plugin package, too, for support for nearly any type of image that exists):

www.irfanview.com

It may be that your file endings are hidden so that you can't see the different types. If so, go to Control Panel > Folder Options, View tab, and uncheck the box about hiding common file type endings.


----------



## tuckey (Sep 27, 2004)

buck52 said:


> Hi tuckey...
> 
> very basic...bmp is an uncompressed image format and jpg is a compressed format...
> 
> ...


Yes, I resized them, so they wouldn't be so big.


----------



## tuckey (Sep 27, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> Jpg's are compressed images. They are much smaller than bmp's (bitmaps) because they are compressed. It doesn't take long to fill up space if you use bitmaps and the loss of quality by using "j-peg's" is not noticeable.
> 
> You can convert bmp's to jpg's one at a time or as a batch with this program (Be sure to install the plugin package, too, for support for nearly any type of image that exists):
> 
> ...


Ok then I will check this out, Thank you.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

See this site here.

http://www.scantips.com/


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jun 11, 2002)

It depends upon the intended use of the pics. If you are E-mailing and/or posting them to the web, then .jpg is far better. But if you are storing these images, especially if they are very large detailed pics, you should keep the .bmp version. You can create a .jpg version if you need to do something else with them....but keep the originals. 
There IS a noticable loss of quality by converting and every time you save the image it gets compressed again and the quality drops more. That is why you see some images on the web that are really bad/blotchy, they have been edited and resaved well past what they should.


----------



## tuckey (Sep 27, 2004)

LONGHAIR said:


> It depends upon the intended use of the pics. If you are E-mailing and/or posting them to the web, then .jpg is far better. But if you are storing these images, especially if they are very large detailed pics, you should keep the .bmp version. You can create a .jpg version if you need to do something else with them....but keep the originals.
> There IS a noticable loss of quality by converting and every time you save the image it gets compressed again and the quality drops more. That is why you see some images on the web that are really bad/blotchy, they have been edited and resaved well past what they should.


I want to thank you all for the help you have given me. And also want to wish you all a very happy Thanksgiving. :up:


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Yes save the original...rename it and do any editing or format changes with the copy.


----------

